# Gm Rodel Dagooc & Pg AbnerAnievas - Training Clips



## Salagubang (Mar 17, 2007)

Gm Rodel Dagooc  - Punong Guro Abner Anievas

Free Flow Stick Drill:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2LPPsvmT2M&mode=related&search
Free Flow Knife drill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXWDE****NQ&mode=related&search
Free Flow Double Knife Drill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0OxtATwaho&mode=related&search
Free Flow Barong Drill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX-PtUZK0O4&mode=related&search


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2007)

Neat! Thanks!

I couldn't get the second one to work.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 17, 2007)

Salagubang said:


> Gm Rodel Dagooc - Punong Guro Abner Anievas
> 
> Free Flow Stick Drill:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2LPPsvmT2M&mode=related&search
> ...


Thanks and welcome to MartialTalk!!!

-Palusut


----------

